# FINALLY!!!



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Well I finally got out this weekend. Saturday night was good, until it started pouring. We were getting fish, but most seemed to be post spawn males, not much size to them. We were fishing soft stickbaits in lily pads in 2-4 feet of water. On sunday I boated fewer fish, but they were much larger. We were flipping a jig in cattails in 5-7 feet of water.... Can't wait to get out again!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I really can't imagine what took you so long! Bet you forgot the camera too! Around here we have to get out as much as possible in May and June, because by July, the weeds get so darn thick that it's awfully hard to fish the "prairie jewels" efficiently. Continued good fishing, Burl


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah - same here.

We fished the Pelican River chain of lakes (DL mostly) this weekend and threw Zoom Trick Worms, Chompers Tubes, and Yamamoto Senkos up into the pads and the shallows. I think the big gals are recovering out deep, and the biggest we saw was maybe three pounds or so.

In another few weeks, if it warms up, they'll be up under the docks and the matted weeds...then the REAL fun begins


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> I really can't imagine what took you so long!


Summer has become more of a "fund raiser" for all my hunting in the fall than a fishing season.... kinda sucks :-?


----------

